# troubleshooting flourescent lighting problems w/ em ballast



## spec grade (Oct 8, 2009)

from my expierience t8 ballasts usaully total fail and not leave 1 or 2 lamps lit.I assume you checked the lamps


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

i recently had this problem. most likely your em ballast is wired incorrectly. if i remember correctly..............check the neutral. there is a wire thats white with a black tracer(stripe). i believe u should connect your neutral from the feed to the neutral lead on the emergency ballast and then the white wire with the black tracer coming from the em ballast to your neutral lead of the regular ballast. What brand of ballasts by the way? Advanced or Universal maybe?


----------



## spec grade (Oct 8, 2009)

sorry you mentioned all 3 lamps worked


----------



## joe electrician (Oct 9, 2009)

yes i checked the lamps. so how can you determine which ballast is the problem?


----------



## joe electrician (Oct 9, 2009)

i had instructions for the wiring diagram. but the paper i had was for a slightly different model but the same brand. the instructions said the em ball. white with red tracer connects to normal ballst neutral. so to the best of my knowledge the wiring is correct. the red flag for me was that the em ball. i was looking at had 2 friggin white wires both with red tracers!!!!


----------

